# An offer I couldn't refuse



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

So this little gem popped up on CL a few weeks ago for a fair price. I sent an email and got a nice reply, but I was headed out of town and wasn't really shopping for another bike so it slipped out of my mind. 

Fast forward to this week and I get an email from the gentleman saying he couldn't find any buyers and offering it at a steep discount. He'd even make the half hour drive to deliver it. I had to say yes. 

Turns out it belonged to an older gentleman who had it sitting in the garage for 15-20 years and wanted it gone. Needs a good cleaning and a tune-up, but the paint is pristine. Everything is original NR except for the brake levers. Final selling price: $250.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! Way to go, she's beautiful. And I thought I got a good deal on my Casati last week...... Please clean her up, as if it needs much, lube the parts that need lube, get out your camera, and post away. Oh and careful w/ old tires/brake pads. I learned the hard way a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Shame on you, stealing from the elderly! 

Congrats, what a score.

b21


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I think that falls in to the "morally wrong to pass up" category. I would have been tempted to buy the guy lunch as well!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome score*

looks around a 57-58, panto'd
I have the black shifters on my professional


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Nice!


----------

